

Ask HN: Do you meditate? How does it influence your startup? - rblion

Striving to live a conscious life doing meaningful work and would like to discuss with the HN community for their experience.<p>What kind of meditation? How did you start practicing?
======
benzesandbetter
I have a few types of meditation and spiritual practice that have definitely
helped me in my business life. Specifically, Pranayama breathing, sitting
meditation, running and yoga.

For dealing with the stresses of an entrepreneurial lifestyle, I find
Pranayama to be a very valuable tool. It is a style of deep abdominal
breathing in slow, measured rhythm. Often, when I am stressed, my breathing
gets shallower, and I find Pranayama an excellent way for me to reclaim my
breath, and with it my sense of inner calm. There are iOS apps and YouTube
videos which can help you learn.

Sitting meditation also helps me stay calm and centered throughout the day,
and also gives me something like the mental equivalent of clearing my desk to
start the day.

I find running and yoga to both be meditative in nature, they are excellent
ways to counter the often sedentary lifestyle that we have as technology
entrepreneurs.

I'd say making love and recreational driving also confer meditation-like
benefits when approached with a certain frame of mind.

------
etats
I listen to cool jazz. It puts me in a state of bliss and I can power through
any task in a timeless sort of way.

<http://www.pandora.com/music/jazz/cool-jazz>

------
timmm
Active meditations. Focus on being present to the moment. Stop analysis
paralysis and just do it. Take action, stop thinking. Be happy.

